# mylar on top of the buckets???



## whereismymind69 (Jul 1, 2007)

I was reading now from a guy selling hydroponics on e-bay who does not recomend to put mylar on top of the buckets... I was just about to do it!!!
He says it affects the ph. What do you think????????


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got done mylaring the top of my DWC... i dont see how it could affect the ph of your solution because its not in the solution.. i did it just to triple make sure there is no light in my res.... IMO there is no reason not to mylar the top of the bucket.. if anything i would think it will reflect light back up into the canopy...


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 1, 2007)

That's what I thought!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 1, 2007)

You don't want light reflecting up on the plant. It'll make the internodal length stretch.

Light should only hit the top of the leaf.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 2, 2007)

Well im my case.. id rather have stretched internodal length.. then crap in the res... LOL... i did it more to ensure no light made it into the res.. then to reflect the light back up... i just seen that as a bonus..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 2, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Well im my case.. id rather have stretched internodal length.. then crap in the res... LOL... i did it more to ensure no light made it into the res.. then to reflect the light back up... i just seen that as a bonus..


Covering with a flat black cloth would be better. No reflection. If you'd rather have your plants stretch on you, then by all means, reflect light under them.

Works for me.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 2, 2007)

Black cloth makes sense too... can you explain why the light would make them stretch... it wouldnt be nearly as strong as the light coming directly from the top... i believe you that it does make them stretch.. im just wondering why that is.....


----------

